# Tortoise switch wiring



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

I need some help on wiring..I would like to make my control panel with switches and led's to reflect which leg the train will go. I want to use per turnout 1 DPDT switch and 2 bi color 2 leg led's. And of course the tortise switch machine. How would I go about wiring this? 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

The first image should work. 9 to 12 volt DC power in. I use a 460 ohm resistor for the LED. I tried to delete the second image not to confuse you on the green wires connecting they don't. For some reason I couldn't delete the 2nd image.


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Theamazingswal said:


> The first image should work. 9 to 12 volt DC power in. I use a 460 ohm resistor for the LED. I tried to delete the second image not to confuse you on the green wires connecting they don't. For some reason I couldn't delete the 2nd image.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 520070


Where would I put the 2nd led? 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

If you want the LEDs to indicate the same thing, connect it just like the first one. Or if it's to toggle color on the other track, turn it around but connected to the same place (with it's own resistor... or the same resistor, it won't really matter, just size it for the proper current through 1 or 2 LEDs).


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I thought you were using a LED that changes color when the polarity changes?

George


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Theamazingswal said:


> I thought you were using a LED that changes color when the polarity changes?
> 
> 
> 
> George


Yea a..I got bi color led's..I want one led on each leg of the turn out telling me which way the train will go..then flip switch and one of the leds changes to red and the other green. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Tom if your using a 2 lead bicolor LED in example Green & Red just hook it up like my 1st image when you throw the DPDT the LED should change from Green to Red and then Red to Green when you throw it back. The tortoise motor will also change directions throwing the switch. Do you what me to set up a little video showing how it works?

George


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Theamazingswal said:


> Tom if your using a 2 lead bicolor LED in example Green & Red just hook it up like my 1st image when you throw the DPDT the LED should change from Green to Red and then Red to Green when you throw it back. The tortoise motor will also change directions throwing the switch. Do you what me to set up a little video showing how it works?
> 
> 
> 
> George


Thanks! I seen online that some people were not using a resister because they wired it in series with the switch? The more I look the more confused I get. Lol

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

The only way they did that is if the LED had built-in resisters. It has nothing to do with the switch.


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Tom_C said:


> The only way they did that is if the LED had built-in resisters. It has nothing to do with the switch.


Finally got it to work...I tried it this way...









Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

What, was this just a test to see if anyone would get it right? Why didn't you share that diagram to begin with?


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Tom_C said:


> What, was this just a test to see if anyone would get it right? Why didn't you share that diagram to begin with?


I had just found the diagram by doing one of many Google searches..lol

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Its all good. Back to the point, I think either those LEDs have built in resistors or the tortoise machine has a resistor. I also don't see why the LEDs must be wired in series, they could be in parallel, as long as they are turned in opposite direction. But, in any case, glad you got it sorted.


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Tom_C said:


> Its all good. Back to the point, I think either those LEDs have built in resistors or the tortoise machine has a resistor. I also don't see why the LEDs must be wired in series, they could be in parallel, as long as they are turned in opposite direction. But, in any case, glad you got it sorted.


Yea apparently by wiring leds in series with the tortise it acts as a resistor...but thanks for your help!

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Nah, there's a resistor in there somewhere. Unless there's some magic happening I'm not aware of. 

And I didn't help, Theamazingswal was on the right track.


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Tom_C said:


> Nah, there's a resistor in there somewhere. Unless there's some magic happening I'm not aware of.
> 
> And I didn't help, Theamazingswal was on the right track.


Its all ..

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

The tortoise example uses 2 LEDS. I only use 1 Bi-Color LED. The polarity changes the color. I'll create a video and post it on this thread.

George


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Here is a working model using one LED. In the second photo the LED looks yellow but it's red. It's the camera playing tricks. Notice the tortoise changes position in the 2 photos. Remember the tortoise wire branches off before the LED resistor. 

George


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Theamazingswal said:


> Here is a working model using one LED. In the second photo the LED looks yellow but it's red. It's the camera playing tricks. Notice the tortoise changes position in the 2 photos. Remember the tortoise wire branches off before the LED resistor.
> 
> George
> 
> ...


Ahh...now I see...pics as they say are worth a thousand words..lol. Thanks!

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

In the photos, the LED's are wired in Parallel with the Torti. A bi color 2 lead LED can be wired in series as I think the torti has a resistor in it. I use Switch Master Stall motors and the resistor is explicit and in series with the motor and LED. Its all about how much current the motor draws as LED's running really bright draw about 20 ma, but look much better at 10 or less ma, I think the stall motors run around 6 ma (just a guess).


----------



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

Thought I would ask here as you are all talking about Tortise motors. Is there any harm to the motor in reducing the sweep arc?
I want to use Tortise motors to raise & lower crossing gates but the sweep travel is too long.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

What is the model of crossing gate you're using and what type of linkage does it have to the Tortoise? When used as a motor for turnouts, the Tortoise has a movable fulcrum this is normally used to adjust the sweep travel. Have you tried using that? I'd also suggest looking at the rest of the linkage between the crossing gate arm and the Tortoise for what ever adjustment it has. I would also expect the crossing gate arm to have "stops" at the horizontal and vertical positions such that spring tension in the linkage will hold the arm in either of those 2 positions, but it sounds like that's not the case with your crossing gates.

BTW, it would have been better to put this question in a new thread since this might be a topic that others might like to find. Having it buried in the second page of a different topic won't make this easy for others to find. Starting a new thread is easy to do and helps keep discussions on topic and easy to find.


----------



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

They are NJ International gates. Linkage is by a metal wire. Is the movable fulcrum inside the tortise mechanism?
As you mentioned I might post a new thread on this topic.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

There are other stall motors that you could use. Check out switch master Model Railroad Fine Craft Kits by Builders In Scale - Home Page, Far easier to connect to a turn out after the turnout is in place than Torts. They also work with a bi-color 2 lead LED in series with the motor (12v) so you know the direction. You can build in any stop you want as these are true stall motors and are designed to always have power power applied.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Santafe_man said:


> Is the movable fulcrum inside the tortise mechanism?


Here’s what a Tortoise motor looks like when used to move turnout points:










The fulcrum is the sliding plastic piece in the middle of the photo that the wire passes through. You can slide it to increase or decrease the sweep of the wire above the Tortoise motor. How are you connecting your throw wire for the crossing gate to the Tortoise? A picture would help.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Santafe_man said:


> Thought I would ask here as you are all talking about Tortise motors. Is there any harm to the motor in reducing the sweep arc?
> I want to use Tortise motors to raise & lower crossing gates but the sweep travel is too long.


This what you need: (This is an American vendor, but you can probably them in your country as well)








Circuitron 800-8100 - Remote Signal Activator


<p class="ProductTitle">RSAâ€”Remote Signal Activator</p> <p class="Text11pt">Mounting bracket and mechanism utilize the TORTOISE™ (not included) and a special drive wire cable assembly to remotely actuate any crossing gate, train orderÂ boardÂ orupper/lower quadrantÂ sema-phore signal having a...




midwestmodelrr.com





There is also an additional cable assembly to allow driving two devices from one activator. 








Circuitron 800-8101 - Cable and Actuator for Remote Signal Activator


<p class="Text11pt">This cable and actuator is designed to be used with the Remote Signal Activator (800-8100 sold separately).</p> Instructions for assembly are provided with the Remote Signal Activator (800-8100 sold separately)




midwestmodelrr.com


----------



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> Here’s what a Tortoise motor looks like when used to move turnout points:
> 
> View attachment 547331
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark, understand now. I do have 2x tortise motors & were experimenting them on different mounting positions to activate the gate arms. I gave up using them when I found the sweep travel too far but might have a play again with adjustments to the fulcrum.(did not read about this in the manual that comes with the tortise) When I looked at NJ International they showed a kit using servo motors. Since this is hard to source in Australia at a decent price I decided to make my own using the control circuit below. The problem I have is in the up position the gates cannot stay still as they are pulling on the servo motor which is trying to keep it's position electronically.


----------



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

flyboy2610 said:


> This what you need: (This is an American vendor, but you can probably them in your country as well)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Will check these out as well.


----------

